# Little romp in the back yard tonite;



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Problem - playing hide and seek w/ my son and Aoife..

See - My son would hide...Aoife would chase/try to find him...she'd run 50 feet before stopping to look at ME, then charging back to where I stood.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Higher resolution:

http://d-mphotos.com/?p=432


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dmp*, Aoife has grown!! She is so beautiful  Can't wait to meet her in person (?) this weekend. Love the ears!! 

Here is a comeback from our little romp today, not as high-quality though  Pacsirta still has to take it slow because of the wound..poor thing.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Lovely bro. Looks great.

Yeah - should be there sometime late saturday - after dinner-ish. I'll bring my netbook - and send a PM to whomever cares - or post-up, when I get to town.

Poor Pachi....she's in great hands. You'll do fine by her.


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Great pics! Wish I had your photo talent.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

THANK you kindly. Mostly dumb luck, really.


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Fantastic pic's! I just love Aoife's ears! She is a beautiful girl


----------

